# Property Overview Maps



## natmag82 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi All, 

I am wanting to create overview maps of all my plow accounts and be able to highlight the parking lots in one color and highlight the sidewalks in another color so my plowers and shovelers know what is their responsibility. 

I have tries using Google Earth and even the trial version of Google Earth Pro, but can't figure out how to make the lines.

If anyone is familiar with this or has any ideas....I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

*Snag It*

I have a app on my PC called Snag It, it allows you to do a screen shot and then you can add text, lines, circles etc..... Then you can save as a PNG, JPEG, PDF, etc...
This is something very simple but you can make it as detailed as you'd want,


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Use Google Earth. Click on File. Click on Save image. Then open your Paint program on your computer. Click File. Click open. And there ya go.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

You can use the windows snipping tool on the start menu on windows 7 to take a screenshot and then use the pen tool to make notes or lines and whatnot.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

coming back to this


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

No need to download anything or even use the Snipping Tool if you don't have it...just pretty the PrtScr (or Print Screen) key and a screenshot is now in your clipboard. Paste it into your image editor and crop whatever you don't want.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I copy and paste out of Google Earth. I used to put them in paint and color code my sidewalks, stacking area etc. Now I just print them off and used different color sharpies to mark everything before I make copies.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I do as born2farm does also.


----------

